# found a blue ez in gore creek



## rhm (May 16, 2006)

we pushed it to the side and left it near the bike path on the river right side. it was way down just before the creek goes through the fence but after the two pipes. there were still houses on the left side of the river, but they were the last houses on the left. the thigh brace should be laying beside it on the ground don't know how it came out, but one of our party picked it up while we were chasing the boat. we were in a big hurry, and had no time to go back and get the boat after the run. hope the owner finds it and i hope this helps.


----------

